# 400W Netzteil ausreichend für eine GTX770



## Tymotee (25. November 2013)

*400W Netzteil ausreichend für eine GTX770*

Hallo,

Mein System steht hier in der Signatur. Ich habe mir jetzt gebraucht eine MS GTX 770 twin force gekauft. Die kommt aber wohl erst am Freitag.
Ich wollte jetzt wissen ob ich auch gleich ein neues Netzteil bestellen sollte weil das 400W Netzteil zu schwach ist?


----------



## Stern1710 (25. November 2013)

Es kommt ganz auf das Netzteil an. Ein gutes 400W Netzteil (ala Be Quiet E9) kriegt das sicher hin. Bei einem billigen würde ich das Netzteil lieber tauschen
Also: Genau Bezeichnung bitte!


----------



## stoepsel (25. November 2013)

*AW: 400W Netzteil ausreichend für eine GTX770*

Auf der Packung meiner Asus GTX 770 DC OC steht Minimum 600Watt... Mal zur Info! Is bestimmt eine gewisse Sicherheit eingerechnet aber 400W is doch schon etwas wenig, denke ich.

Laut Datenblatt liefert dein Netzteil für die Grafikkarte nich ganz 220W, was sehr knapp werden dürfte, wenn die Karte unter Volllast läuft! Probiere erstmal oder hole Dir gleich ein anderes NT.


----------



## BozZ-439 (25. November 2013)

Ein gutes 400W Netzteil wird locker reichen. Dein PC braucht keine 300W unter Last (CPU ca. 70W + GPU ca. 200W).


----------



## hendrosch (25. November 2013)

Dein 400W E9 reicht locker.


----------



## CoreLHD (25. November 2013)

*AW: 400W Netzteil ausreichend für eine GTX770*



stoepsel schrieb:


> Auf der Packung meiner Asus GTX 770 DC OC steht Minimum 600Watt... Mal zur Info! Is bestimmt eine gewisse Sicherheit eingerechnet aber 400W is doch schon etwas wenig, denke ich.
> 
> Laut Datenblatt liefert dein Netzteil für die Grafikkarte nich ganz 220W, was sehr knapp werden dürfte, wenn die Karte unter Volllast läuft! Probiere erstmal oder hole Dir gleich ein anderes NT.
> Tolle Hilfe, wa?! Hättest auch drauf verzichten können... Naja, aber so is es eben.


 
Was soll das denn?

Wenn du mal nachrechnest heißt das: GPU 220 Watt, CPU 60 Watt, Rest 50 Watt. Das macht 330 Watt Gesamt, eine gutes 400 Watt Netzteil, das seine Leistung auch liefern kann reicht also Dicke. Und spar dir doch bitte den Kommentar am Ende...

@TE: Die Angabe des E9 in der Signtur stimmt auch? Wenn ja passt das sicher.


----------



## stoepsel (25. November 2013)

*AW: 400W Netzteil ausreichend für eine GTX770*

@CoreLHD 
Verzeihung bitte- so zufrieden? 

Es geht doch bei ner Graka nicht darum, was das NT insgesamt liefern kann sondern, was bei der Grafikkarte ankommt! Da hat die Grafikkarte die 12V Leitung und den PCIe Steckplatz mit 75 Watt-glaube ich- zur Verfügung....
Die Gesamtleistung ist nur nebensächlich, soweit ich mich erinnere. 
Ich lass mich gerne eines Besseren belehren!


----------



## keinnick (25. November 2013)

*AW: 400W Netzteil ausreichend für eine GTX770*



stoepsel schrieb:


> @CoreLHD
> Verzeihung bitte- so zufrieden?
> 
> Es geht doch bei ner Graka nicht darum, was das NT insgesamt liefern kann sondern, was bei der Grafikkarte ankommt! Da hat die Grafikkarte die 12V Leitung und den PCIe Steckplatz mit 75 Watt-glaube ich- zur Verfügung....
> ...



be quiet! Leise Netzteile & Kühlungsprodukte für Ihren PC
 Max. Gesamtleistung 12V (W): 384


----------



## Icedaft (25. November 2013)

*AW: 400W Netzteil ausreichend für eine GTX770*

Ich muß dringend nach Hause um meinem Netzteil zu sagen, das es mein System gar nicht antreiben kann...


----------



## Westcoast (25. November 2013)

*AW: 400W Netzteil ausreichend für eine GTX770*

Be quiet! Straight Power E9-400W  reicht aus.


----------



## Tymotee (25. November 2013)

*AW: 400W Netzteil ausreichend für eine GTX770*

ALso habe noch mal auf der Rechung geschaut ist das E9-400w so wie in der Signatur.
Ich werde es also drinn lassen
Danke!!


----------



## Threshold (25. November 2013)

*AW: 400W Netzteil ausreichend für eine GTX770*

Das E9 400 hat drei 12 Volt Schienen. Das reicht für die Grafikkarte.


----------



## DrSin (25. November 2013)

*AW: 400W Netzteil ausreichend für eine GTX770*

Ganz ehrlich, ich habe seit 4 Jahre ein Mushkin Ep-Ap400, sprich 400w, damit konnte ich bisher alles an Hardware betreiben was mit in die Finger kam, von einer 4870, 5870 und jetzt einer GTX670, dazu ein 2500k mit reichlich OC, damals dazu noch eine WaKü (Pumpe+6 extra Lüfter) sowie 3 HDD's. Probleme gab es noch nie.


----------



## Tymotee (25. November 2013)

*AW: 400W Netzteil ausreichend für eine GTX770*

Das Forum ist echt super, spart viele Nerven und oft auch Geld


----------



## Lowpinger (25. November 2013)

*AW: 400W Netzteil ausreichend für eine GTX770*

hab selber ne GTX770OC

wenn ich BF4 zocke (1920x1080@Ultra) zieht der rechner knapp 550W (gemessen mir voltcraft energy check 3000), mir wurden hier max. bequiet 480W NTs empfohlen, damit wäre das NT schon im eimer

FX8150 (8x4.6@1.34V) an nem Platin NT: Corsair AX760

zudem sollte man auf die effizienz schauen

ein NT mit wenig watt das mehr oder weniger dauerhaft auf volllast läuft hat eine schlechtere effizienz als ein NT mit mehr Watt und vllt nur auf 60-70% last läuft

man sollte jedoch kein NT mit zuviel power nehmen da meist bei zu geringer last im unteren bereich die effzienz auch mist is


----------



## Threshold (25. November 2013)

*AW: 400W Netzteil ausreichend für eine GTX770*



DrSin schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich habe seit 4 Jahre ein Mushkin Ep-Ap400, sprich 400w, damit konnte ich bisher alles an Hardware betreiben was mit in die Finger kam, von einer 4870, 5870 und jetzt einer GTX670, dazu ein 2500k mit reichlich OC, damals dazu noch eine WaKü (Pumpe+6 extra Lüfter) sowie 3 HDD's. Probleme gab es noch nie.


 
Trotzdem ist das Teil schon recht alt und hat nur zwei 12 Volt Schienen die insgesamt 324 Watt leisten.
Du solltest dir also bei Zeiten mal was neues gönnen.


----------



## Icedaft (25. November 2013)

*AW: 400W Netzteil ausreichend für eine GTX770*



Lowpinger schrieb:


> hab selber ne GTX770OC
> 
> wenn ich BF4 zocke (1920x1080@Ultra) zieht der rechner knapp 550W (gemessen mir voltcraft energy check 3000), mir wurden hier max. bequiet 480W NTs empfohlen, damit wäre das NT schon im eimer
> 
> ...



Die guten Netzteile haben noch ca. zwischen 10 und 20% Reserve nach oben hin, bei den billigen scheitert es meist schon an der halben Last.


----------



## Tymotee (25. November 2013)

Kann den was am Rechner kaputt gehen wenn das Netzteil nicht reicht oder geht er dann einfach aus?


----------



## Icedaft (25. November 2013)

*AW: 400W Netzteil ausreichend für eine GTX770*

Bei einem guten Netzteil geht es einfach aus.


----------



## stoepsel (25. November 2013)

*AW: 400W Netzteil ausreichend für eine GTX770*

Auch, wenn sich hier einige zur eigenen Belustigung versammeln- die 400W reichen natürlich, die Frage ist aber, ob es so gut ist, sein NT regelmässig unter fast Volllast laufen zu lassen? Natürlich sind das Ausnahmefälle, aber ein gewisser Sicherheitsspielraum sollte schon gelassen werden! Ich fahre auch nicht immer Vollgas auf der Bahn- mein Auto wirds mir danken und eben nicht so heiss werden und länger halten, hoffe ich...


----------



## BozZ-439 (25. November 2013)

*AW: 400W Netzteil ausreichend für eine GTX770*



Lowpinger schrieb:


> hab selber ne GTX770OC
> wenn ich BF4 zocke (1920x1080@Ultra) zieht der rechner knapp 550W (gemessen mir voltcraft energy check 3000), mir wurden hier max. bequiet 480W NTs empfohlen, damit wäre das NT schon im eimer


Und von den 550W haste bestimmt net die Effizienz abgezogen :schnief:
Das sind nämlich ca. 90% bei 70% Auslastung und dann biste bei ca. 490W.

Und ein aktuelles Netzteil mit 60-70% Effizienz will ich mal sehen


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. November 2013)

*AW: 400W Netzteil ausreichend für eine GTX770*



Lowpinger schrieb:


> hab selber ne GTX770OC
> 
> wenn ich BF4 zocke (1920x1080@Ultra) zieht der rechner knapp 550W (gemessen mir voltcraft energy check 3000), mir wurden hier max. bequiet 480W NTs empfohlen, damit wäre das NT schon im eimer
> 
> ...


550*0,9=495W Leistungsaufnahme der Hardware. Ist zwar immer noch knapp über den 480W, aber das würde das NT schaffen.
Abgesehen davon kann ich die 550W fast nicht glauben. Laut PCGH braucht die 770 im Spielbetrieb ~180W. Mit OC vllt. 200W. Im PCGH FX8350 test verbraucht das komplette System umter 100% CPU Load mit dicker 580 ~200W.
Wären insgesammt 400W. Abzüglich des Idle Verbauchs der 580, welcher bei ~30W liegt. Du willst also >100W zusätzlich alleine durch das OC des FX verbrauchen?



stoepsel schrieb:


> Auch, wenn sich hier einige zur eigenen  Belustigung versammeln- die 400W reichen natürlich, die Frage ist aber,  ob es so gut ist, sein NT regelmässig unter fast Volllast laufen zu  lassen? Natürlich sind das Ausnahmefälle, aber ein gewisser  Sicherheitsspielraum sollte schon gelassen werden! Ich fahre auch nicht  immer Vollgas auf der Bahn- mein Auto wirds mir danken und eben nicht so  heiss werden und länger halten, hoffe ich...


 Ein gewisser Spielraum ist bei den 400W schon dabei. Gute NTs schaffen in Tests 10-20% mehr als angegeben.


----------



## BozZ-439 (25. November 2013)

*AW: 400W Netzteil ausreichend für eine GTX770*

Könnte sogar hinkommen, der 8150 ist n ziemlicher Schluckspecht:
Review: AMD FX-8150 at 4.7GHz. Does it stand tall? - CPU - HEXUS.net - Page 5


----------



## Tymotee (25. November 2013)

Naja ich kann mich ja mal nach nem Gebrauchten 530 von be quiet umsehen. Wenn ich da was finde könnte ich zuschlagen


----------



## keinnick (25. November 2013)

*AW: 400W Netzteil ausreichend für eine GTX770*



Lowpinger schrieb:


> hab selber ne GTX770OC
> 
> wenn ich BF4 zocke (1920x1080@Ultra) zieht der rechner knapp 550W (gemessen mir voltcraft energy check 3000), mir wurden hier max. bequiet 480W NTs empfohlen, damit wäre das NT schon im eimer
> 
> ...



Test: Corsair AX760i und Corsair AX760

Hier ist Dein Netzteil. Zwischen 20 - 100% Auslastung gibts da ganze 2% Unterschied in der Effizienz wenn ich das richtig lese. Das kann man vernachlässigen, oder?


----------



## Threshold (25. November 2013)

*AW: 400W Netzteil ausreichend für eine GTX770*



john201050 schrieb:


> Wären insgesammt 400W. Abzüglich des Idle Verbauchs der 580, welcher bei ~30W liegt. Du willst also >100W zusätzlich alleine durch das OC des FX verbrauchen?


 
Kann ich mir wiederum nicht vorstellen da die Spannung ja nicht wirklich höher ist als Standard.
Und gerade die Spannung ist ja entscheidend für die hohe Leistungsaufnahme.

Ich würde glatt wetten dass er den Monitor mit gemessen hat.


----------



## DrSin (25. November 2013)

*AW: 400W Netzteil ausreichend für eine GTX770*



Threshold schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist das Teil schon recht alt und hat nur zwei 12 Volt Schienen die insgesamt 324 Watt leisten.
> Du solltest dir also bei Zeiten mal was neues gönnen.


 
Ich wüsste im Moment nicht warum, gucke 2 mal im Jahr ins Innenleben, zur Zeit sind noch keine Bauteile "schwanger".


----------



## Threshold (25. November 2013)

*AW: 400W Netzteil ausreichend für eine GTX770*



DrSin schrieb:


> Ich wüsste im Moment nicht warum, gucke 2 mal im Jahr ins Innenleben, zur Zeit sind noch keine Bauteile "schwanger".


 
Weils für aktuelle Hardware nicht ausgelegt ist.


----------



## DrSin (25. November 2013)

*AW: 400W Netzteil ausreichend für eine GTX770*

Hm ok, interessant, ich arbeite atm ohne irgendwelche Adapter, falls du darauf hinaus sein solltest. Nein, nichts desto trotz ist für nächstes Jahr ein neues eingeplant. Muss halt modular sein und darf nicht tief sein. Aber ich will hier nicht den Thread kapern.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. November 2013)

*AW: 400W Netzteil ausreichend für eine GTX770*



stoepsel schrieb:


> Auf der Packung meiner Asus GTX 770 DC OC steht Minimum 600Watt... Mal zur Info! Is bestimmt eine gewisse Sicherheit eingerechnet aber 400W is doch schon etwas wenig, denke ich.
> Laut Datenblatt liefert dein Netzteil für die Grafikkarte nich ganz 220W, was sehr knapp werden dürfte, wenn die Karte unter Volllast läuft! Probiere erstmal oder hole Dir gleich ein anderes NT.


Wenn du dich nicht mit der Leistungsaufnahme von PC-Komponenten beschäftigt hast, solltest du keine Ratschläge bezüglich der Leistungsaufnahme der Komponenten machen. Denn falsche Aussagen, wie deine, verwirren die Leute nur. DAS muss nun wirklich nicht sein!

Ganz ab davon: Die 'Watt', die auf der Verpackung stehen, sind irrelevant. Was zählt ist die 'Ampere auf +12V' und da gibt es dann doch z.T. gewaltige Unterschiede. Da steht dann z.B. sowas wie 600W und 41A auf +12V. 41A schafft jedes bessere 500W Netzteil. Aber genau das ist ja der Punkt:
Bei 600W gab es z.T. gewaltige Unterschiede der Leistung auf +12V!! Worst Case sind bei einigen Geräten 360W. Oder weniger (überlabelt).

Daher schreiben die Hersteller solche wahnsinnigen Angaben drauf - weil sie von Geräten nach ATX 1.3 ausgehen...



stoepsel schrieb:


> @CoreLHD
> Es geht doch bei ner Graka nicht darum, was das NT insgesamt liefern kann sondern, was bei der Grafikkarte ankommt! Da hat die Grafikkarte die 12V Leitung und den PCIe Steckplatz mit 75 Watt-glaube ich- zur Verfügung....
> Die Gesamtleistung ist nur nebensächlich, soweit ich mich erinnere.
> Ich lass mich gerne eines Besseren belehren!


Was du hier sagst, ist schlicht weg falsch. Die 18A (216W), die das E9 für den PCIe Anschluss hat, sind mehr als ausreichend. Der Fehler, den du gemacht hast, war den PCIe SLOT zu vergessen.
Der liegt auf +12V1 und liefert weitere 75W. Somit wären es, worst Case, etwa 291W, die für die Grafikkarte maximal bereitstünden...



stoepsel schrieb:


> Auch, wenn sich hier einige zur eigenen Belustigung versammeln- die 400W reichen natürlich, die Frage ist aber, ob es so gut ist, sein NT regelmässig unter fast Volllast laufen zu lassen?


Auf dem Netzteil steht 400W drauf. Warum soll es die nicht dauerhaft liefern können?!
Zumal die 400W bei 40°C Raum Temperatur zutreffen. Das wird er in seinem Rechner eher nicht haben...

Entsprechend ist es mal rein gar kein Problem, das Netzteil voll auszulasten. Wobei man hier weit weg von voll wäre...



stoepsel schrieb:


> Natürlich sind das Ausnahmefälle, aber ein gewisser Sicherheitsspielraum sollte schon gelassen werden! Ich fahre auch nicht immer Vollgas auf der Bahn- mein Auto wirds mir danken und eben nicht so heiss werden und länger halten, hoffe ich...


Wie schon gesagt, die GraKa liegt unter 225W (2 mal 6pin Anschluss = 150W + 75W über PCIe), die CPU liegt bei unter 100W. Der Rest ist kaum der Rede Wert, unter Last...

Wie kommst du darauf, dass das Netzteil zu eng dimensioniert wäre??



DrSin schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich habe seit 4 Jahre ein Mushkin Ep-Ap400, sprich 400w, damit konnte ich bisher alles an Hardware betreiben was mit in die Finger kam, von einer 4870, 5870 und jetzt einer GTX670, dazu ein 2500k mit reichlich OC, damals dazu noch eine WaKü (Pumpe+6 extra Lüfter) sowie 3 HDD's. Probleme gab es noch nie.


 
Du solltest das Netzteil wegschmeißen
Denn da ganz links, beim letzten Innenraum Bild, meine ich einen ganz ganz bösen Kondensator gesehen zu haben -> Fuhyyju!

Ganz ab davon kann ich den Hersteller des Gerätes nicht zuordnen.
Kannst mal die UL Nummer rüberreichen?

€dit2:
Hab noch mal genauer geschaut und habe gar keine guten Nachrichten:
Hersteller ist, sehr wahrscheinlich: Topower. Also weg mit dem Ding und kauf was gescheites!


----------



## stoepsel (26. November 2013)

*AW: 400W Netzteil ausreichend für eine GTX770*

@StefanPayne
Ich habe mich anscheinend etwas unglücklich für deine Auffassunggabe ausgedrückt?! Liess nochmal richtig, was ich geschrieben habe- genau das, was Du auch sagst, habe ich versucht zu vermitteln. Ging wohl etwas in die Hose.
Und doch- ich habe mich sehr wohl mit den Verbrauchern eines Pc auseinandergesetzt... 
Entschuldige bitte meine Ausdrucksweise, ich werde wohl extra nochmal einen Retorikkurs besuchen müssen, um hier Tipps geben zu können!


----------



## DrSin (26. November 2013)

*AW: 400W Netzteil ausreichend für eine GTX770*

@Stefan, danke für diese Sachlich, genau Aussage! Wie ich ja gestern schon sagte, ein Nachfolger ist einplant, nur welches das glücklich NT sein wird, ist noch unbekannt.


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2013)

*AW: 400W Netzteil ausreichend für eine GTX770*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> €dit2:
> Hab noch mal genauer geschaut und habe gar keine guten Nachrichten:
> Hersteller ist, sehr wahrscheinlich: Topower. Also weg mit dem Ding und kauf was gescheites!


 
Der Hersteller ist Topower. Ich hatte da noch mal geguckt.

Also. Kauf dir demnächst mal ein neues Netzteil und entsorge das Teil.


----------



## DrSin (26. November 2013)

*AW: 400W Netzteil ausreichend für eine GTX770*

Ja, denke mal ich werde zu Standardkost bequiet greifen. 430w werden wohl reichen.


----------

